# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Literature Gap in Open Source Low Cost 3D Printing?

## Spaceman8

Dear All,I am a masters student and am looking for a topic for my masters thesis concerning 3D printing.Due to Covid I have no access to Lab at the university and but have a 3D printer at home.Is there a way to do a technical research on without the need for professional measuring equipment (or at least chep enough to buy for home usage) in a topic that has a literature gap?I have full online library access to any scientifical papers plus some books..I know how to print and I am aware of some printing difficulties but I am looking for a topic that would attract attention (as much as possible) in a field that has not been researched yet.The folliwing has already crossed my mind:1- The improvement of "stringing effects" based on    a- Material types   b-  Nozzle size/type   c- Model Complexity   d- Slicer/type settings   e- Nozzle and Bed temperature   f- Print Speed    etc..2- Cost reduction (printing time, power consumption etc.) in 3D printing and the effect of multiple parameters on print quality.The topics above do not sound too scientifical to me tough.Alternatively I could research the same topics based on the surface quality.But have no idea of how to reliably test surface quality with self ordered equipment!?!I am not too much into material property check since the reliable testing machines could cost a fortune for self usage.I am surely open to any possible suggestions which have not been researched before that I can research with my 3D printer without the lab access.Many thanks for the replies in advance.Alev

----------


## Xanthe

Hi Alev,

How about designing, building and using a 3d printed stress/strain analysis system.

Using it to produce a systematic analysis of the relationships between the anisotropic strength and rigidity of printed parts based on:
Layer height
Extrusion temperature
Infill density
Wall thickness
Young's modulus, flexural modulus and yield strength of the material.

Load cells are reasonably easy to obtain, strain gauge amplifiers are easy to build, the stain can be induced and controlled at a constant rate using a lead screw driven by stepper motor (with a gearbox) running at constant number of steps per second, and the data can be collected using a simple AtoD converter and a PC.

----------


## Xanthe

Surface texture is difficult to study without precisely controlled digital micro-photography equipment (I know I did this many years ago!).

Similarly assessing such a subjective matter as "print quality" in an objective way is going to be challenging and highly problematic (as a reviewer I would first challenge your definitions of 'quality' then challenge your methods of assessment, it could be tricky to defend these!).

Print speed is extremely dependant on the slicing software and compromises chosen for the quality and performance of the printed object, and is again dependent on the subjective matter of "print quality".

These are challenging times and I wish you the best of luck.

----------


## ben_john7

> Surface texture is difficult to study without precisely controlled digital micro-photography equipment (I know I did this many years ago!).
> 
> Similarly assessing such a subjective matter as "print quality" in an objective way is going to be challenging and highly problematic (as a reviewer I would first challenge your definitions of 'quality' then challenge your methods of assessment, it could be tricky to defend these!).
> 
> Print speed is extremely dependant on the slicing software and compromises chosen for the quality and performance of the printed object, and is again dependent on the subjective matter of "print quality".
> 
> These are challenging times and I wish you the best of luck.


What print control options do you suggest?

----------

